# Baby blankets



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've done a couple of blankets on the monster machine....E6000
I cheated on the blue one and added cotton lace to finish.
Does anyone have any simple baby patterns for the E6000 that they would like to share to a beginner ??


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say that these blankets are wonderful and I really love the colours and I were wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing the instructions with me as im new also if so please PM me and I will give you my email

angela thanks



arthurine said:


> Hi everyone, I've done a couple of blankets on the monster machine....E6000
> I cheated on the blue one and added cotton lace to finish.
> Does anyone have any simple baby patterns for the E6000 that they would like to share to a beginner ??


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

I've never used a knitting machine but am curious as to how long it takes to make the baby blankets?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I could only wish to have a machine that would make such beautiful blankets. Mine is full hand worked. No ribber, no punch card, non electric. I think you have done some very outstanding work...


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

It took me about one hour from start to finish.
I used the passap E6000 machine, without a motor.
Using 3 strands of 2/30's wool was hard going, but worth.


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Bed for your positive feedback.


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Sorry,
its beb, not bed.
Must take more water with the wine!!!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

very very nice


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Lovely work, Gives me many more ideas xx


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you joined Passapknits at yahoo groups? They have a lot of patterns in their files. There are easy afghan patterns which require only a setting up of the pushers to get the texture, no console involved at all. I have used many of them.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Your blankets are lovely, the Passap is a wonderful machine for double bed tuck stitch and does make beautiful baby blankets. There was a beautiful baby blanket pattern in one of the very early Passap Model Books which I used for all my grand babies. I don't have the book or a Passap any more, but the stitch pattern I used was 1130 with Technique 139. Now using this technique will give you 4tuck loops for white square which means you will have 20 tuck loops on the 6th needle of each group of 10 needles. It sounds like a lot of tuck loops, but the Passap can do it! I used to knit this in two strands of 2/30s acrylic and I NEVER used weights. It is because you don't use weights that the Passap can knit and hold that many loops, there is no weight pulling the loops off the needles. To start with perhaps you might like to try this using just one strand of yarn. Use orange strippers. This pattern also looks lovely if you use a contrast coloured yarn a couple of the rows but I can't remember which ones. I will try to find out for you.
You could also try using the same stitch pattern with Tech 137 which will give fewer loops per white square.
Hope this helps
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Sheila
Many thanks for the info. 
Would be a great help if you can find/remember the amount of white rows to knit, then how many rows to knit in a colour.
I have been experimenting with different tuck stitches and knit tech.
I will try the ones you sent me, I agree, they would look nicer with a splash of colour
Arthurine
Spain


----------



## TerryfromTexas (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful blankets, it takes a lot of time to make it, I admire your patience.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful and done so quickly too! they are truly lovely!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Love your blankies! Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the texture of the pink blanket and I am pleased to see you labeled your white blanket. Many people don't think to put "love gram" or "made by" labels on their hard work. Good for you. 

Last year I made some blankets for a seniors home and heard someone take credit for a unique one I made. That did it I now label all my work. 

Beautiful job.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

arthurine said:


> Sorry,
> its beb, not bed.
> Must take more water with the wine!!!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Busylee,
I have tried to label all my blankets, simply because when they leave me, no-one will know who I am. At least this way people who know me will remember.


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Rita,
Will join this group ASAP
Many thanks for the info


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful blankets. I always wanted on elf those machines. I envy you.


----------



## mbilsbrough (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I love the blankets. I have a brother 881 and wonder if they can be made on my machine as well. Do you have a pattern that I could use. Did you use a punchcard?


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi, 
I knitted the blankets on the passap e6000.
It automatically patterns, so I don't know if it would work on a brother machine. Basically its a tuck stitch pattern, so if you have a punchcard that allows you to do a tuck stitch it should work. If you want a copy of my pattern please PM me with your Email address
Regards


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely blankets. Passap always makes nice blankets.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice, pretty colors.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

I love your blankets, they are gorgeous!
I am green with envy! I always wanted a Passap E6000! are they difficult to learn to use initially? What beautiful work they produce!you are going to have such fun experimenting!
julie


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

arthurine said:


> Hi Sheila
> Many thanks for the info.
> Would be a great help if you can find/remember the amount of white rows to knit, then how many rows to knit in a colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Shelia,
Many, many thanks for all that info.
I have knitted this shell pattern, many years ago, when I owned a Duo 80, its my all time favourite.
So now I can do it again, thanks to you
I'm so happy !!!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

You did a great job of the blankies. Can't wait to see what else you MK.


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Julie
I called the E6000 a monster for many months.
But at long last, It has become my friend.
Its hard to master, but with time and patience, all things are possible.
It was difficult for me in the beginning, because I used to knit on the Duo 80. Although both machine are passap made, the E6000 is very different to use and learn, because you have to tell the console everything you want to do,and if you don't it screams at you. How annoying this can be !!! 
But if I can do it, anyone can do it


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Lovely work would love to be able to do something like them on my Singer Memomatic 321


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

arthurine said:


> Hi Julie
> I called the E6000 a monster for many months.
> But at long last, It has become my friend.
> Its hard to master, but with time and patience, all things are possible.
> ...


Wow! If it was hard for you coming from a Duo 80, I can imagine how hard it would be for me. I have never even seen a Passap. I have a Brother 950i. The only other machine I have had was a Singer punchcard back in the 70's which I bought new. Wish I hadn't given it away. It's been stored in my brother in law's storage container for more years than I want to count. Trying to persuade him to dig it out so I can see what condition it is in!
But seriously, I just love what the Passap is able to do! Maybe one day I may get the chance to own one and see how I go with it. But going from a Brother which is classed as the easiest brand of knitting machine to a Passap which is the hardest may just be a jump too big for this old girl! lol.
julie


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

All very pretty! And only an hour to make one?!!? Wow! I've only ever hand knitted or crocheted, & will probably never use a machine, but the work is excellent, & so perfectly uniform. Good job!


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Julie,
The Passap Duo 80 is a dream, and fairly easy to master.
Very well made in Switzerland, and no electronic to worry about.
I am after 6 months only just begging to understand the E6000, so many time I've wished that I stuck with what I know, but progress and all that stuff.
It's time like this that you realise you brain is not as sharp as it used to be. LOL...
If you get the chance to purchase a Duo 80, then go for it. On UK Ebay at the moment they are not making much money. I know your in Australia but you must have some sort of local internet shopping.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

arthurine said:


> Hi Julie,
> The Passap Duo 80 is a dream, and fairly easy to master.
> Very well made in Switzerland, and no electronic to worry about.
> I am after 6 months only just begging to understand the E6000, so many time I've wished that I stuck with what I know, but progress and all that stuff.
> ...


Yes we have ebay and gumtree in Australia. Unfortunately good machines don't come up very often. Mostly very old Singer and pre punchcard models. Occasionally a decent machine will come up but are so expensive. Rarely see a duo 80. If I was still in England it would be a different story.


----------



## knitblossom (Oct 22, 2014)

I have knitted many blankets on the E6000 using 2 strands of Uppingham Yarns - 2/30's thickness, tension about 5 or 5.5 on both beds and technique 138. They wash and tumble dry beautifully and I know families who are still using them 5 years later and they are as good as new. They may stretch slightly with tumble drying but it doesnt matter as babies grow ! My friends use them on childrens beds or as snuggle blankets.


----------



## knitblossom (Oct 22, 2014)

I love the pink blanket - which pattern and technique did you use, and the added lace on the blue one is beautiful too


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

That's beautiful and not only that but the sheer volume of yarn in the rib and air-pockets would make it very warm.


rainbirdoz said:


> arthurine said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sheila
> ...


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think my machine's a monster sometimes, but if it screamed at me in addition to its disobedience, it would hack me off royally.

P.S it's never my machine's fault, really, the poor dumb brute; just me being thick or inattentive.


arthurine said:


> Hi Julie
> I called the E6000 a monster for many months.
> But at long last, It has become my friend.
> Its hard to master, but with time and patience, all things are possible.
> ...


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------

